# Important and urgent news regarding Hamm Coach



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all

Its now less than 4 weeks away and we have the problem we dreaded !

There are just over 40 requested booking forms that have not been sent back and a few that still have not paid any balance.

As at today, we have just 64 confirmed names (inc deposits only)

Our problem?

Its not enough to be able to go ahead with two 49 seat single deckers !

We have three choices.

1. a smaller second coach. 

2. Cancel the second coach altogether.

3. Get the 79 seater double decker

Implications of each:
1. Not viable as the coach is only £100 cheaper and not as comfy. ruled out.

2. Would mean some 15 people not being able to go.

3. Everyone can go, but some may not like this.

So, our question is what to do?

I personally really dont know, I prefer the double decker, with limited numbers, and we are garunteed the double decker will be 100% working. I dont really wana have to tell 15 people they cant go, but at the same time, dont wana p*ss others off by changing to the double decker.

So, we have to decide what to do by Sunday 26th, and pay for the coaches on the monday. 

If we cancel a coach, those who cant make it but have paid for tickets will automaticly be refunded, those who would rather now not go will be refunded. We will then have to work on a last in first out basis to reduce numbers to 49. we would then have a full coach which may not be as nice as we hoped.

If we go for the double decker, no one will be left behind, but some will have issues surrounding the coach. there is less leg room in this coach compared to the 49'er, but we will limit the numbers so there will be spare seats to stretch out on. This coach also has had the audio and air con systems replaced and refurbished drinks facilities

So, whats your thoughts, help us try to keep everyone happy ! if you would rather pull out please PM me as it may get lost in the thread, like wise, if you have booked seats you cant use now, please PM me.

I will collate all the info and steve and I will decide on sunday what to do

I am sorry its come to this, we took on the second coach based on requests but have been badly let down by many !

*ALSO, If your sitting on the form and still plan on coming, YOU HAVE to get it to us by friday night. It can be emailed back and payment made by paypal to ensure it arrives on time.*
Tony


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Everyone get them forms back, fill both coaches!!!!!!!!! come on its going to be worth it.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

To say i am pissed off about this is a slight understatement, we dont actually make any money out of this, all me and tony get is a free seat, we decided to continue selling seats on the say so of over 40 people that still wanted seats, to date we only have about 16 forms back PLEASE PLEASE if you still have the forms and want to go get back to us, you can email or post the form and pay cash cheque postal order or paypal the payment to us, we cant make it any easier than that

I am going to do everything i can not to let 15 people down!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Well my obvious choice would be... 
3. Get the 79 seater double decker...., as i would be totally gutted to be one of the ones to be told the bad news, like everyone else, i'm really excited & looking forward to the trip.....
I would have thought that if the double decker was guarenteed 100% that most people would be happy to go with that & not see others disappointed.......


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

To be honest, thats our thinking aswell, but have to let others have a say aswell !

Rest assured, its the very last thing we wana do to let peeps down !


----------



## rezin8er (Jun 29, 2007)

I fully agree with Bribrian , I,ll just be glad to be going .
Can,t wait .

If you get a double decker i begzee a top seat :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

better to go with the decker than to stop people going i suppose


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

I also agree with brian,really,really looking forward to going,DBL decker sounds great: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont think katy is coming, so i will therefor have a seat almost certainly.. so that will be one.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

aww i wna go so badly..but im awayyyy up here in scotland!!!:'(


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

klair328 said:


> aww i wna go so badly..but im awayyyy up here in scotland!!!:'(


thats no excuse.. get a train or stay at someones house the night before? someome will pout you up


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

how many more people would you need to make the second coach viable?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

we need 22 to make it viable, but had 1 paid up today and another booking for 3 tonight, so cud be just 18.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

We sent our cheque off today, hope that helps! If we can't get the second coach just go for the double decker


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

how many more people are needed ? and how much is it, i have changed jobs now so may be able to come, sure the missus would love it too, if ya could let me know the details would appreciate it,

thanks

kev


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

about 18-20 for the second coach, if this is not reached, we will more than likely opt for the double decker so will have some on there.

all the details can be found on the link below
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/43497-hamm-coach.html

the last minute rush is promising, and we are getting there so fingers crossed the second may still happen !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

could you advertise on another forum maybe? make up some seats? i say go for the double decker too as id hate to be one of the people refunded and not going. so many people must be excited now and to be told they cant go because of people not getting forms back - not nice in the slightest.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

that is so, completelly rubbish, its the first weekend we open at my new place, everyone HAS to work the first 2 weekends, then i get every other weekend off after that


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> could you advertise on another forum maybe? make up some seats? i say go for the double decker too as id hate to be one of the people refunded and not going. so many people must be excited now and to be told they cant go because of people not getting forms back - not nice in the slightest.


oh... ermmmm, i guess you dont want to know that you have seat numbers 7 and 8 on the second coach then?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> oh... ermmmm, i guess you dont want to know that you have seat numbers 7 and 8 on the second coach then?


omg you're kidding me right? ive already bought leos and stuff for pickup, ah this has peed me right off


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> omg you're kidding me right? ive already bought leos and stuff for pickup, ah this has peed me right off


sorry, steves doing the paperwork and he didnt relise you were a blonde ! 

sorry , i tried to talk him out of it as i know nige was looking forward to it, but now katie is going, well.....


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> sorry, steves doing the paperwork and he didnt relise you were a blonde !
> 
> sorry , i tried to talk him out of it as i know nige was looking forward to it, but now katie is going, well.....


oh so katie makes her mind up and me and dan get thrown off? to be honest im well confused


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> oh so katie makes her mind up and me and dan get thrown off? to be honest im well confused


erh, no you taken it the wrong way babe, dans welcome !! lol:lol2:















Not really, thought the bit about being blonde would have given it away !
only joshing yah, no ones gona be left behind , worst case is we all cuddle up on the double decker!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oh my god im so going to get you back for that, wait so me and dan are going? ahh you've baffled me????


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> oh my god im so going to get you back for that


promises promises !!

any way, steve made me do it ! honest !!:grin1:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> promises promises !!
> 
> any way, steve made me do it ! honest !!:grin1:


hmm i'll get you both back then lolol...lets hope i dont get you drunk


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Us .... get drunk.... no, we couldnt possibly do that.. we got a coach to look after !


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> promises promises !!
> 
> any way, steve made me do it ! honest !!:grin1:


 
i didnt i didnt


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hmmmmmm just bewareee lolol red heads like to be evil


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> hmmmmmm just bewareee lolol red heads like to be evil


Ah, now you see, if you had said you were a red head, I'll have made sure there was space for you....











.....on the roof rack !!

But reall, dont worry, every one whos booked is gona get a seat. trust me , I'm a herper !


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

How many seats do you still need to fill on the second coach?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Same as last night at the moment, 18-20

dont know whats come in this morning yet until i go round to steves this eve.

expecting like 5 or 6 i think. and since tommorows post is the last chance, i dodnt think a second coach is gona happen :sad:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I MAY be able to fill 3 seats, will speak to the boss.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

will be good !


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

where does the coach leave from? and does it return straight after the show?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

*September 15th 2007*


*Hamm, Germany.*​


This show has been voted the biggest in the world now with over 11000sq meters of tables in three halls and hundreds of sellers selling Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts, Arachnid, Tanks, Heating, Lighting, Substrates.​


The coaches have hot & cold water and toilet facilities, leaving on the Euro tunnel at around 9pm on Friday 14th September 2007. 


The cost of the trip will be £77, which includes the entry ticket to the show, the seat price has gone up £2 but we are taking smaller coaches as these have more legroom.


Pick up and Parking and pick up will again be at 8pm at the the Ashford truck stop at a cost of £6 per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50 Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99 


Follow this link for details, no need to pre book, do it on the day http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/channel_tunnel_lorry_park_transport_cafe_truck_stop.html​


Due to arrive in Hamm, around 8 am Saturday Morning, giving plenty of time for coffee.​
Leaving the show around 5 pm we should arrive back in Folkestone around midnight on the Saturday.
No Cites or DWA animals permitted with out proper paperwork from the seller
Price is per seat, we are unable to provide discounts for children, and do not recommend children under 10 attend. Any child 16 or under MUST be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

*COME ON GUYS GET IT BOOKED!*

*STOP THINKING ABOUT GOING AND BOOK IT!!!!*

*IT WILL BE AMAZING*

*(AND IF IT DOESN'T SELL OUT THEN I WONT BE ABLE TO GO COS IM ON THE SECOND COACH:sad*​


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

we are close i think, so its all to play for !

Hamm is unlike ANY show you will ever got ot over here.. just the que is to die for !


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

I've just had a ring round and MIGHT be able to get 1 more (every little helps) will know in an hour or so.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

you say the que is to die for. doesnt sound good :lol2: is it hours long?

i do really hate waiting around.......... needs must though i suppose


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mmm, well put it this way. when we get there there wont be a que, but 4 hours later.....

but there is a cafe there, groups of us can hold places so others can wonder, time soon passes


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

I couldn't get the extra one sorry (he is best man at a wedding that day so i suppose he does have an excuse, though i know where i'd rather be)


how many left to fill??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry been hetic tonight, steves out at the moment, and we have a real early start.

Dont look like enough to get the two coaches, but the double decker will be a viable option, no one's gona miss out so that good.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> There are just over 40 requested booking forms that have not been sent back and a few that still have not paid any balance.


I think its a bit harsh to come down on and be "disappointed" and "pissed off" at people requesting a form and not deciding to go later on...not everyone will be able to make it for one reason or another and just asking for a form to be organised and have time to think things over and decide if they are able to go hardly makes them bad people.

Sending a form in without paying is another thing though...thats just being plain akward.

I still think that what you're doing by organising these coaches is a great thing though :smile: good luck.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

On the roof rack eh...didnt know you liked it that way!! hehe


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I think its a bit harsh to come down on and be "disappointed" and "pissed off" at people requesting a form and not deciding to go later on...not everyone will be able to make it for one reason or another and just asking for a form to be organised and have time to think things over and decide if they are able to go hardly makes them bad people.
> 
> Sending a form in without paying is another thing though...thats just being plain akward.
> 
> I still think that what you're doing by organising these coaches is a great thing though :smile: good luck.


Sorry you feel that way. 

but like steve said (it was him you think was harsh) it was on the sayso of a lot of these others that we continued to take bookings. Them not returning forms having said they want to go has risked the seats of those who did return them and caused us a good deal of worry, so there u go, yup dissapointed and pissed of is about right.

Having said that, the response has been good and now the worst case is that we all still go, so alls well i guess


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> On the roof rack eh...didnt know you liked it that way!! hehe


 
Tony will get it any way he can!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Tony will get it any way he can!


I am not even gona lower myself to reply to that....




.... cos dan will punch me !!!
:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> I am not even gona lower myself to reply to that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol it would be a bit cold though dont you think? lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lololol it would be a bit cold though dont you think? lol


now you know why we told you to bring a poly box !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> now you know why we told you to bring a poly box !!


damn you're budget too!! lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> damn you're budget too!! lol


lol oh yeah budget all the way....


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> lol oh yeah budget all the way....


cheapskate lol wont complain lol...better be a good roof rack


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mm, think I am gona stop this now because :
1) I gota meet dan
2) I gota meet you
3) I dont wana build your hopes up
4) A bus ticket is cheaper than a taxi, but you still get to ride !

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> mm, think I am gona stop this now because :
> 1) I gota meet dan
> 2) I gota meet you
> 3) I dont wana build your hopes up
> ...


you cheeky so n so lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Tony, you better come 'unwrapped'................:lol2:
I'll say no more on that subject.....lol....


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

bribrian said:


> Tony, you better come 'unwrapped'................:lol2:
> I'll say no more on that subject.....lol....


mmm, best not ! 

:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, the results are in.

Everyone will be going to hamm on the double decker.

Sorry to those who were hoping for two single deckers.

This choice was made because we are 10 seats short (or a total of £700) of raising enough funds to pay for two single deckers.

We will within the next week make a final post to confirm final times etc.

Big Thanks to all those going and look forward to meeting you all on the 14th !

Tony & Steve


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank **** for that....:lol2:
Think i lost a few days off my lifespan this last week............:grin1:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Thank **** for that....:lol2:
> Think i lost a few days off my lifespan this last week............:grin1:


We were alway all gonna go, just wanted to tak two singles instead of one double. anyways all sorted and for all you northerners, watch this space


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> We were alway all gonna go, just wanted to tak two singles instead of one double. anyways all sorted and for all you northerners, watch this space


Ohhhhhhhh!!!! what's this..........:hmm:


----------

